# Garage flooring



## JenJen (Jun 30, 2010)

I’m needing some ideas for flooring for a garage. Hit me.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

JenJen said:


> I'm needing some ideas for flooring for a garage. Hit me.


Costco flooring ? - comes on a roll

https://www.costco.co.uk/Hardware-DIY-Tyres/Garage/Garage-Flooring/G-Floor-75-x-17ft-23-x-52M-Floor-Protector/p/112281


----------



## rubberducky1957 (Jan 8, 2016)

Swisstrax flooring if your income is on a roll.

https://www.swisstrax.com/flooring-tiles/ribtrax/


----------



## old_n07 (May 24, 2006)

Duramat flooring

https://duramat.co.uk/category/garage-flooring/

The garage packs look OK cost wise


----------



## N58amx (Mar 7, 2018)

Fully fledged floor layer here .

If you want it to last ..epoxy coat it 
Flooring materials on a roll /tile etc simply wont last


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

N58amx said:


> Fully fledged floor layer here .
> 
> If you want it to last ..epoxy coat it
> Flooring materials on a roll /tile etc simply wont last


agreed, have a look at my garage floor thread and theres also one on here about a lad who had 'mare with his new floor.

floor man wont like this one but get some wilkos agrage floor paint and a roller and use that. £50. if you put ur car in the heat off the tyres will lift the paint then just top it up


----------



## rubberducky1957 (Jan 8, 2016)

N58amx said:


> Flooring materials on a roll /tile etc simply wont last


Perhaps but I doubt most people wish to reconstruct the last resting place of Amenhotep and the best ones (depending on use) would probably outlast me :lol:
And there are other advantages of raised and ventilated flooring like being comfortable to stand or sit on and permitting spillage to drain. But yep, paint's cheaper.  A lot cheaper.:doublesho


----------



## c87reed (Dec 9, 2015)

The concrete floor of my new-build was painted 12 months ago with Jonstones paint (£17 at B&M for 2.5ltr). Still holding up well, and doesn’t need painting at all yet, but I have a spare can if and when it does.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

We use johnstone's flortred floor paint on concrete warehouse floors at work. Seems to stand up pretty well to pallet trucks and fork trucks so should last decades on a home garage floor. Need to allow at least 48h at a reasonable temperature to fully cure.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

N58amx said:


> Fully fledged floor layer here .
> 
> If you want it to last ..epoxy coat it
> Flooring materials on a roll /tile etc simply wont last


Not disagreeing with the epoxy route however I put Costco flooring down about 3 or 4 year ago and it's still down and I'm happy with it and had no issues with it so far.

I'd have loved to go down the professional garage tile route but it was going to cost me about 8 or 9 hundred as opposed to 3 rolls of the Costco flooring.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

macca666 said:


> Not disagreeing with the epoxy route however I put Costco flooring down about 3 or 4 year ago and it's still down and I'm happy with it and had no issues with it so far.
> 
> I'd have loved to go down the professional garage tile route but it was going to cost me about 8 or 9 hundred as opposed to 3 rolls of the Costco flooring.


That's good to know, I've taken my neighbour down and shown him / recommend it to him for his garage floor :thumb:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Andyblue said:


> That's good to know, I've taken my neighbour down and shown him / recommend it to him for his garage floor :thumb:


I bought mine online Andy as it was cheaper plus I got the delivery. Had some left so ended up using it to cover my workbench as well so result 

Dont have a finished picture however here was one in progress.....


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

macca666 said:


> I bought mine online Andy as it was cheaper plus I got the delivery. Had some left so ended up using it to cover my workbench as well so result
> 
> Dont have a finished picture however here was one in progress.....


Cheers mate

I'll keep an eye open on line as well to see if they have an offer on for him...

He's a couple of months before he gets his MGA back from full restoration, so hopefully time for an offer to appear - he wants to put the flooring down as it comes back


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

Jonhstons Trade floor paint to start with, but as and when we have replaced carpet within the house, the old carpet is now in the garage..


----------



## LankyWashmit (Jul 17, 2017)

^ yup mine carpeted too + plus an old rug in there as well. Got an off cut of underlay stuck to wall as well so I don't scrape drivers door when getting in / out.


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

LankyWashmit said:


> ^ yup mine carpeted too + plus an old rug in there as well. Got an off cut of underlay stuck to wall as well so I don't scrape drivers door when getting in / out.


How does that cope if the car goes in wet?


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

slim_boy_fat said:


> How does that cope if the car goes in wet?


That for me I must admit is a problem, but a problem I also had before I put the carpet in, I find myself parking out on the drive until its dry'ish underneath, or even leaving it out overnight should it not by dry enough for my liking, but you can see on the carpet two dirty lines of where the tyres run in/out and some stains where it drips, that said, its easy on your knees to look underneath and jack up to mess around with wheels and saves tyres pulling the paint up.

Guess it does save the OCD in me painting the floor every year, that said when the wife changed the vacuum cleaner I saved the old one the garage carpet..


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

problem with me and carpet is that it must retain moisture longer than a hard floor? I've got a new build with a near perfect screeded floor, debating on using Epoxy two pack paint or plastic tiles or even porcelain tiles ??
Even though it's a good level floor it still needs something, breaks my heart spending sh*t loads on it though.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2018)

Another vote for carpet.....would never put a wet vehicle in a garage though.


----------



## oldtimepolisher (Mar 9, 2018)

Remember that if you paint a concrete floor use a primer first before painting, this will prevent the paint peeling away onto the tyres as the car is moved out. I found this out to my cost some years ago, the salts in the concrete prevent good adhesion.
I have used a vinyl flooring in my own garage which has been down for ten years without any problem, if you follow the same route use a product which carries a guarantee of fifteen or twenty years to ensure its durability.


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

We've got carpet tiles, been down nearly a year and only require a light clean every few weeks, and still looking good imo.


----------



## G.P (Dec 13, 2011)

aka.eric said:


> Another vote for carpet.....would never put a wet vehicle in a garage though.





oldtimepolisher said:


> Remember that if you paint a concrete floor use a primer first before painting, this will prevent the paint peeling away onto the tyres as the car is moved out. I found this out to my cost some years ago, the salts in the concrete prevent good adhesion.
> I have used a vinyl flooring in my own garage which has been down for ten years without any problem, if you follow the same route use a product which carries a guarantee of fifteen or twenty years to ensure its durability.


Some paint company's advise not to use a primer on a concrete floor as the paint won't adhere correctly and lift. I've tried both using a primer and not on one one half of the floor and not the other, on various different floors with many different paints, its always lifted both with a dry/wet tyre, on all occasions its lifted its actually brought up some of the concrete with it leading me to think its the concrete mix at fault not the paint.

When I visit a mate, who doesn't use his garage, which is bare concrete, not a smooth finish, no matter what the conditions the concrete never lifts and its not dusty, so must be a strong mix.

I do like the vinyl idea through..


----------



## crash486 (Apr 6, 2015)

I've heard good things about using concrete densifiers, especially lithium based. Significantly reduces staining and dusting, still looks like concrete when done unless you polish it.

crash486


----------



## Jono_A (Nov 17, 2015)

Taking notes from this for my own garage which basically needs ripping out and starting again. 

Has anyone any experience wit the Halfords flooring? 

http://www.halfords.com/workshop-tools/garage-equipment/garage-essentials/rolson-6-piece-floor-mat-set-120-x-180cm?cm_mmc=Google+PLA-_-Garage+Equipment-_-Garage+Essentials-_-552101&istCompanyId=b8708c57-7a02-4cf6-b2c0-dc36b54a327e&istItemId=xiarrrxaa&istBid=tztw&_$ja=tsid:94971%7Ccid:865695754%7Cagid:43902127375%7Ctid:aud-297219198129la-329586867033%7Ccrid:203186037804%7Cnw:g%7Crnd:6551753713018969844%7Cdvc:m%7Cadp:1o1%7Cmt:%7Cloc:9046709&gclid=CjwKCAjwypjVBRANEiwAJAxlImqZmCdPsK6XyYLelldisgedtXMXny1Zte-m0QREf0LnPpLVD6EV0RoCG0cQAvD_BwE

It’s got good reviews and is about as cheap as you can find. Not really after anything mega, just to cover up the risky poor concrete that’s already there. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Jono_A said:


> Taking notes from this for my own garage which basically needs ripping out and starting again.
> 
> Has anyone any experience wit the Halfords flooring?
> 
> ...


That looks to be the same as the flooring i got from B&Q, which may be slightly cheaper overall as often they sell 2 packs for £18...

https://www.diy.com/departments/aut...oam-black-floor-mats-pack-of-6/1270021_BQ.prd

It was quick to lay, is comfortable underfoot and after a year still looks absolutely fine. I did have to retrim a couple of edges after a few months when the warmer weather came due to slightly more expansion than i'd allowed for (that was me trying to get a neat, tight fit, rather than the flooring itself). It does pressure mark from the weight of the car, but i just put an extra loose half tile where the tryes normally sit.


----------



## -JJH- (Feb 13, 2018)

Rundie said:


> problem with me and carpet is that it must retain moisture longer than a hard floor? I've got a new build with a near perfect screeded floor, debating on using Epoxy two pack paint or plastic tiles or even porcelain tiles ??


To me the moisture in the carpet sounds like a problem, unless you have a floor heating in the garage. Otherwise you probably would need to park outside and wait for sometime for the car to dry up a bit, before driving into the garage.

At the moment I have porcelain tiles in my garage, with floor heating. During winter, and when driving a snow/ice covered car in, the floor heating does good job drying up the floor quite fast, but the humidity inside my garage is awfully high. Not sure if you guys have this problem, at least to same extent as we do here in Nordic countries. But I need to consider some humidity controlled ventilation system...

If I was building a garage right now, I'd go with epoxy coating, though it's not the cheapest option. Epoxy paint should also work, since I assume you won't be using studded tires?

-JJ-


----------



## koi (Jun 30, 2007)

Has anyone got any experience of Everbuild CHD5L Concrete Hardener and Dustproofer?


----------

